# FS/trade necron



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

hello everyone i am selling my necrons on ebay but i thought i would also post it on here. i am willing to trade them but only for ork 40k stuff

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27096014209...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1413

here is the necron stuff i have.. if you want to trade i can cancel my ebay selling and do a trade as the money from ebay will be going towards orks and my brothers hospital bills.

i have 5 ghost arks, 5 warriors, 2 immortals, 1 monolith, and 1 imotep


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

for all those interested i have posted a picture of everything i am selling its on the ebay page.. like i said i can cancel the ebay selling page if anyone is interested in this,. i am also willing to negotiate a deal

i am looking for either money or ork 40k stuff


----------

